# Grocery Store in Waikiki, HI



## 55plus (Feb 6, 2013)

There are not many options for buying groceries in Waikiki other than the high priced ABC Stores (ABC stands for Around Both Corners). Saying that, there is a grocery store at 2370 Kuhio Ave Honolulu, HI 96815, a block off the main road, two blocks from the beach. It's the Food Pantry. There are three parts to it: a convenience mart section, a deli and the grocery store. Prices are decent, and in some cases considerably less than others places in Waikiki. There are also manager specials that add up for an even bigger savings. It's about a 7-10 minute walk from Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk.

For those who crave a Big Gulp, there is a 7-11 convenience store around the corner from Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk, which is also less expensive than the ABC Stores... 







For you military coffee drinkers, the Coffee Bean offers military discounts to those who have a military ID's. There is a Coffee Bean coffee shop in the food pantry, many throughout Waikiki and one in the shops and restaurants on Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk's street level next to its entrance.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Feb 6, 2013)

*Costco*

It would take a little more effort, but there is a Costco on Alakawa St which is off Nimitz Hwy, also one in Hawaii Kai.  Also, there is a Foodland Supermarket in Ala Moana Shopping Center.  When I was last in Costco, I saw a couple at the Customer Service area, calling for a taxi to take them back to Waikiki.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 55plus (Feb 6, 2013)

You can catch the Waikiki Trolley to and from Foodland Supermarket in Ala Moana Shopping Center across the street from Wyndham. It's too far to walk if carrying groceries. I don't think it's worth taking a taxi to and from Cosco - you eat up what you saved on transportation costs...

When we get to Hawaii we rent a car for a day, drive around the island, see some sights and stop at Hickam AFB on our way back to shop for groceries. We drop the car off afterwards to avoid $30 per night per night parking charge. 

You always need more milk, etc., so the Food Pantry beats $10 for a gallon of milk at the ABC Stores.


----------

